# Auntie Helen buys a velomobile



## Auntie Helen (18 Jan 2014)

Yes, a new recumbent in my stable!

www.auntiehelen.co.uk/auntie-helen-buys-a-velomobile/


----------



## annedonnelly (18 Jan 2014)

And you're so excited you missed a "w" from "www." in your link 

Looks fantastic - like a 1950's idea of a "car of the future"!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Jan 2014)

I like that. It looks like a very well thought out machine. I hope you'll get on well with it.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (18 Jan 2014)

Like a lot. Hope it will be practical in our weather.


----------



## Peteaud (18 Jan 2014)

That does look uber cool.


----------



## mickle (18 Jan 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## fossyant (18 Jan 2014)

Wow. Cool or what. Showed my lad and his jaw dropped.


----------



## Sara_H (18 Jan 2014)

Auntie Helen said:


> Yes, a new recumbent in my stable!
> 
> www.auntiehelen.co.uk/auntie-helen-buys-a-velomobile/


That looks absoluteley amazing - congratulations!


----------



## steveindenmark (19 Jan 2014)

A good piece I'd Danish engineering you have there 

I spoke to a guy in Belgium who has one but he said they are loud inside, so he wears earplugs. He also said it gets vey hot in the summer.

I would like one but don't have the parking space.

Steve


----------



## shouldbeinbed (19 Jan 2014)

oh wow that looks so much fun to ride (drive?), hope you have many happy miles together


----------



## TheDoctor (19 Jan 2014)

*likes*
And, indeed, *wants*
I've ridden many things, but a velomobile eludes me so far. They do look like cracking fun!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Jan 2014)

That looks like my worst nightmare! 

Claustrophobia hell


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jan 2014)

It looks like great fun ... on the flat.


----------



## StuAff (19 Jan 2014)

Fancied one ever since I saw Andy A's loaned WAW (before his now sadly deceased RAW version was delivered), and did a bit of research. Fast on the flat. Faster downhill. Uphill just a case of spinning your way up (you're not going to fall off....).


----------



## Scoosh (20 Jan 2014)

a velomobile - and I've never even ridden a trike ... yet ... 

Great write-up too, AH.  
Thanks.


----------



## Auntie Helen (20 Jan 2014)

steveindenmark said:


> A good piece I'd Danish engineering you have there
> 
> I spoke to a guy in Belgium who has one but he said they are loud inside, so he wears earplugs. He also said it gets vey hot in the summer.
> 
> ...


The Versatile comes from the Netherlands and is very quiet inside (for a VM) so I think you might be thinking of the Danish Leitra.


----------



## Auntie Helen (20 Jan 2014)

And another blog post - why I chose the Versatile.

http://www.auntiehelen.co.uk/the-versatile-velomobile-and-v006-in-particular/


----------

